# The Cat Returns - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review and letting us know of the blu ray release. I have this movie on dvd and we watch it many times. It is a great movie to have. I will have to update my collection.


----------

